# drilling holes



## daveinvegas (Nov 6, 2011)

OK, I have a small wood lathe. Don't ask me why I bought it because I don't remember except that at the time I was working and had money to burn.

Anyway, I haven't used it much because I don't need table legs, can't afford to buy all the stuff to make pens, nor do I have the time to learn to make pens. I don't even have any real gouges.

So, all I have really done is make round stock from left over wood. Except for a couple of objects like the screwdrivers below.










But I have a small problem. I am having trouble drilling centered holes in my newly turned dowels. No matter what I do the holes end up off center. I am certain that I have located the center in my stock with a punch and I use a drill press but my holes more often than not end up off center. What's up with that?

Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

Check this out.
Drilling tool handle hole on the lathe - YouTube


----------



## daveinvegas (Nov 6, 2011)

argoknot said:


> Check this out.
> Drilling tool handle hole on the lathe - YouTube


Ooooooh. Very cool.

Thanks, I appreciate it (shooda thought of that myself). I sorta kinda did think of that but I didn't think about supporting the handle. I was concerned that my small chuck wouldn't hold it without the piece beginning to wobble. Of course so far, my handles aren't nearly that long either.

I also didn't think about starting off with a smaller bit. duh!

I'll try this in the morning.

I've been wanting to offer a small matching driver (like the walnut handle in the photo) with the boxes I make.

With the boxes I make I end up with left-over pieces of wood that are 3/4" x 3/4" or x 1" and I hate wasting any material. Oh, sure, I have to cut some plugs but I don't usually need more than two plugs for the boxes I make. So, what to do with the rest of the wood? I figure I can turn it and make a small handle but I always have trouble with the holes in the end. This should take care of that little problem.

Thanks again.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I drill all my tool handles on the lathe using a small starter bit and then the bit needed for the tool. The one thing I do different than he does is I drill my hole first then turn the tool. Your piece is then held in the chuck on one end and the tailstock livecenter is in the hole you drilled on the other end. It will be as near perfectly centered as can be after the tool handle is turned. One thing I always do is put a ferrel on the end of the handle that accepts the tool. I use either 3/4" or 1" copper pipe cut to around 3/4" or so in length. Gives you better strength at the business end of the tool.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

I have just one question .... 


Are you two cousinns??


----------



## daveinvegas (Nov 6, 2011)

BernieW said:


> I drill all my tool handles on the lathe using a small starter bit and then the bit needed for the tool. The one thing I do different than he does is I drill my hole first then turn the tool. Your piece is then held in the chuck on one end and the tailstock livecenter is in the hole you drilled on the other end. It will be as near perfectly centered as can be after the tool handle is turned. One thing I always do is put a ferrel on the end of the handle that accepts the tool. I use either 3/4" or 1" copper pipe cut to around 3/4" or so in length. Gives you better strength at the business end of the tool.


I use a piece from a brass nipple for a ferrule even on small tools that may not get a lot of stress; I don't want the wood to split during use. Plus, I think it adds a finished look to the tool.










Ferrules are a must on a lot of things.


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

*Not related*



RJM60 said:


> I have just one question ....
> 
> 
> Are you two cousinns??


No, just a couple of old handsome dudes LOL.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

John I use brass sometimes also. But on my big turning tools I use the copper. Either way a ferrule just to give the wood some stoutness.


----------

